# Props for 2005?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I know some propbuilders are bound to pop in someday...

Just curious as to what everyone's been busy building this season?

I've managed to crank out a road sign, a new fog chiller and I'm in the midst of building a rather large crypt.

The crypt has been a lot of work so far, and I've hit a few frustrating roadblocks on the way. I hope everyone else's props are coming along nicely.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like you've been busy! Good luck with the crypt, I look forward to seeing pictures when your done.

As for me, I've built this year a medicine cabinet, a doll, and Angel of Death monster mud prop, and a doll carrige pop up. I'm in the middle of building a coffin, a well (from the ring with Samara poping up), and a baby crib slap down. (I guess I have a problem with starting too many projects at once...). There's pictures of most of these at www.picturetrail.com/mikeq91

Mike


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Your stuff looks good so far mike. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmmm, well I've been working on my website and just got that online a few weeks ago, I completed my first how-to and the first zombie head of the year. It doesn't sound like much but that how-to was a killer!

Right now I have 5 more heads in progress. One is going to be my witch, just finished her ears and hands last night and gave her a quick base coat of paint. I've got a groundbreaker about half finished, I'm thinking about making him thrash, not sure yet. I got a mister and a new pump ordered for last year's skull fountain, so I have to work on that and I just got my Dayton motor last week so I need to drag out the FCG and make her fly this year. I'm hoping to find a drum so I can use ScareFX's plans to make my witch a cauldron. Sooo much to do and so little time


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Last week I built an old abandoned cabin so that'll be the new prop for this year. It's about 4 1/2 feet high and 4 feet long and wide. I'll be using my headstones and cemetery fence again so that should look great.

I'm just not sure what monster I'm gonna be placing in this cabin yet but I have a lot of ideas. So far I think the best thing would be either to have a witch, some zombies, or the Evil Dead girl and Ash! I just don't know where I could find an Evil Dead girl and Ash masks...


----------

